# Northern Va Reptile Show



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi all
Perryman Dart Frogs will be vending this show once again this Saturday. We will have a large assortment of captive bred dart frogs all bred in our home. We will also have some feeders and rooted plants available as well. Hope to see you there. All frogs are at least 2 months old some a bit older. Some varieties will be in limited numbers and others will be available as possible pairs.

Matecho
Patricia
Oyapock
Bakhuis
Citronella
Broiling Yellow Head
Regina
Leucomela
Arena Blanca
Varadero
Vanzolinii
Southern Variabilis
Highland Variabilis
Chazuta
Standard Imitator
Benedicta
Tarapoto


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Awww, those poor yellow heads 


John


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

John...I almost spit out my coffee....THAT was pretty funny.....Scott--find me an adult male Yellowhad Mont Atachi Bakka!!!! Hope you all have good weather and lots of customers...remember to tell them about joining Dendroboard!


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I hate my smart ass phone I can't fix it now. That's what I get for posting when I should be sleeping


----------



## zreedman (Apr 8, 2006)

I almost thought we had a new morph. LOL


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

shorter life span


----------

